# A quick look at BMW's HoloActive Touch from CES 2017



## lindemuth (May 14, 2016)

*NoT so Sure*

I'm not sold on this type of technology! One of the things I really like is the iDrive controller and the fact it minimizes my time from looking away from the road. I hate touch screens as I spend too much time looking for the right place to push instead of looking at the road. 
OK, with autonomous driving I guess I don't need to look at the road anymore but I'm still skeptical of the new "Wow" technology advances.


----------

